# Today I made something I can not do :)



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

For the fifth year, my daughter has a very good study results. Director once again calls on all good students of reception. Every year I let her to choose a dress for it. Now she is a teenager and loves lace . Told me that dress needs belt. We did not find it from a store that day and I told I will faricate something... Bad idea  I can not sew, but I did it anyway :lol: and I like the result and she likes it too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Beautiful-- she was right, needed a belt. You did a good job. And congratulations on her studies.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

fine job. Now you know that you CAN do anything. Congratulations


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

That's a great job. Looks lovely. Congratulations to you both. You are fine example of "everything is possible". She will just love you for showing her that there is always a way.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats on having such a fine student! I actually like the dress either way, and the beads were a perfect touch!!


----------



## canerday (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks to me like you CAN make a belt! You rock like a mom. They can do anything, you know. Congratulations! BJ


----------



## macentinc1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great Job! It's very lovely!


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

oh well done the beads and satin ribbon always go well with lace.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Wonderful job! You must be very proud of your daughter. Her accomplishment is definitely something to celebrate.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Terrific: belt, dress and daughter!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful dress and belt! Congrats to your daughter.


----------



## Nakia (Jan 19, 2015)

You did a fantastic job with your belt creation! That was the perfect touch for a beautiful dress. 

Congrats to your daughter for 5 yrs of being in the top group for her studies & getting to attend the reception honoring the students.


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Nakia said:


> You did a fantastic job with your belt creation! That was the perfect touch for a beautiful dress.
> 
> Congrats to your daughter for 5 yrs of being in the top group for her studies & getting to attend the reception honoring the students.


Thank You, I am very touched too. She wants be more better and competes with herself


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

It's lovely. Congrats to you and your daughter, I know it takes LOTS of hard work.


----------



## sage river (Dec 10, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Congrats to your daughter AND to you for your "can do" attitude! Would love to see her in this pretty outfit!


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

very nice! 
Congratulations for the daughter!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

The belt is the perfect compliment to the dress. Nice job. Congrats to you both. jberg


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

What a great idea. It looks lovely! Great job


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Congratulations to your daughter and it's a beautiful dress. &#128158;


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Kudos to both of you for the wonderful jobs you both did. Onward and upward for next year. :thumbup:


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice! And congratulations to your daughter on her accomplishments! You must both be so proud!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Beautiful-- she was right, needed a belt. You did a good job. And congratulations on her studies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Sure looks like you can sew to me. Great job, it is very classy and elegant. I love it


----------



## DarleneF (Nov 16, 2011)

Sure looks like you can sew to me. Great job, it is very classy and elegant. I love it


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I sew, and you did a good job...very pretty and completes the dress.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great solution! Congratulations to your daughter.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Perfect! She is such a lucky girl to have you for a mother!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats to your daughter and necessity is indeed the mother of invention as my Mother always said. You did a great job.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beads are an excellent addition. Good job.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

How beautiful - you did a grand job! :thumbup:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice solution!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very pretty. Your belt is just what the dress needed.


----------

